# 3 Minute symphony



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Click on this link.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

I couldn't get the link to work properly, it stops playing after only a few seconds, sorry.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry about that. Here's the soundcloud version


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi level82rat,

That link works fine. I like the piece. I think it could use some dynamic variation and possibly a bit more in the way of ranging the melodies, it stays pretty much in the middle and a symphony, however short, should explore the whole range of each family, which is not easy in a lot of the midi setups, but otherwise, well done.


----------

